# Garantieanspruch bei nicht Original Käufer



## niklas31-k (26. Juni 2022)

Hallo, ich bin kurz davor mir ein 2020 Rocky Mountain Slayer c70 zu kaufen, jetzt ist bei mir allerdings eine Frage aufgekommen.
Ich bekomme einen neuen Rahmen bei dem Bike, da ein Garantiefallvorlag. Wenn ich jetzt nochmal einen Garantie Fall habe, kann ich dann auch als Zweitbesitzer die Garantie in anspruch nehmen? 
Im Formular bei Rocky gibt es die Option mit nicht Original Besitzter, aber ja weiß nciht was das für mich heißt.
Grüße
Niklas


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2022)

Rocky Mountain ist immer der Händler zuständig.
Frag diesen Händler - steht ja auf dem Original Kaufvertrag des Erstbesitzers.

Im Zweifel nur Gewährleistung 2Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

